# How many board feet in these few trees?



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Something for you to calculate while the turkey is digesting…

I have never seen trees this big around, would love to some day!










Estimate the size by looking at the height of the man… could use a truckload at my place.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

A truckload would be half of one of the logs from those trees…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

They look african…any idea what type of tree it is?


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Looks very straight.


----------



## adaughhetee (Jan 20, 2011)

7,943


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

I would guess just barely enough to complete a small jewelry box, but I could be wrong…


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Yah you are right …. with the skill L J´s have with a plane and saw
I wuold say just enoff to a pair of tiny ear rings

Dennis


----------



## DHaden (Feb 13, 2011)

At least 15 bft maybe 16 if you are very carefull


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

For a single man in a wonderful workshop enough for a life times of joy.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Baobab trees. I don't think the wood is any great shakes but at least there's no knots.


----------



## SeaWitch (Nov 5, 2011)

DHaden "At least 15 bft maybe 16 if you are very careful"

hahhahahahhahahhahaha

Is there a prize if we guess right? 20,000.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Make one helluva totem pole or canoe.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

How would you cut it? Imagine THAT sawmill!


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

U should look up pictures of Redwoods. Much larger than those trees above. Those are really big cool trees though


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

How tall is the person ?


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Try quartering that with a glut and maul.

If the wood was right you could probably build a small house and the furniture inside of it.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I would like to see a few planks from those trees, just to try them out.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Randy,

Nice trees. Baobab. Soft, fibrous wood to allow water storage for the dry season. We can count on National Geographic for stunning photography.

Speaking of nice trees, the Christmas frenzy is upon us and I just milled a piece of that Peruvian walnut. It's just like American walnut, but the color is fantastic. Because of the lack of sap wood, they don't steam it and the color is more that of air-dried American walnut. It's beautiful, works like a dream, hard but not too heavy.
I am in your debt, Sir.

I am glad the cradle worked out so well. It will be passed down from generation to generation. It's nice to know you'll be remembered so lovingly for so long. Don't work too hard, but be sure to enjoy yourself.

Steve


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info on the trees Steve!

Glad you are enjoying the Peruvian Walnut, I like how it planes, the shavings have a real soft feel and different texture than American walnut.

Other than the items I am "forced" to make lately for relatives, I have not had time to work on personal projects or use any of the hardwoods you sent me or, and I am saving them for something special.

All the Best!


----------

